# Places to fish near lorain



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello guys. Ive been here awhile but don't really post all that much. Now that the weather will be breaking i will be thinking about fishing. I would like to mainly small mouth, large mouth and catfish within an hour of Lorain. I have seen some youtube video of guys on a boat fishing lorain on the river and hammering large mouth but i don't own a boat so looking for shore access. Is there any shore access on the river to catch largemouth? Not looking for a honey hole just spend some time with my older brother or nephew and catch a few fish.

Ive tried veterans park near Sandusky and didn't have any luck at all it seems to be over fished. spencer lake is always a bust, I found a lake near new London that appeared good but didn't try it. Wellington reservoirs have always been a bust too. Is it me or does the fishing around here really suck?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nope doesn't suck but Ohio fishing can be very tough. Since your right by Erie you should be able to walk the break walls and catch anything that swims in the lake. A brown tube jig would catch you everything from catfish to walleye and everything in between


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Wade the vermilion river for smallies. Any deeper holes/runs hold them.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Plus being near the vermillion you could try for steelhead in the next few months, once the water levels go down.


----------



## porter (Jan 11, 2015)

I have always heard that the Vermilion river has nice small mouth in the spring but I have never timed it right. There is a lot of access to that river through the park system. I have caught large catfish off the Huron pier and you might get walleye or perch. I want to find good crappie and bluegill for me and my five year old.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

DHower08 said:


> Nope doesn't suck but Ohio fishing can be very tough. Since your right by Erie you should be able to walk the break walls and catch anything that swims in the lake. A brown tube jig would catch you everything from catfish to walleye and everything in between





STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Wade the vermilion river for smallies. Any deeper holes/runs hold them.


Its kind of hard to admit for being a grown man but i cannot swim so i'm kind of limited to what i can do.


----------



## porter (Jan 11, 2015)

ohihunter2014 said:


> Its kind of hard to admit for being a grown man but i cannot swim so i'm kind of limited to what i can do.


No problem. Most of the river through mill hollow isn't deep enough to worry about unless it is really rolling. I went to the pier in Lorain today to look around and I'm thinking of trying all around rocks in a couple of days. The docks were still iced in.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Findley Lake State Park in Wellington is entirely walkable, Norwalk Res., New London Res., Vermillion River. There is also the Rowland Nature Reserve Pond on Murray Ridge Rd in Elyria Twp. 

Get a used Kayak for a couple hundred bucks and then nothing is off limits.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

EJVH3 said:


> Findley Lake State Park in Wellington is entirely walkable, Norwalk Res., New London Res., Vermillion River. There is also the Rowland Nature Reserve Pond on Murray Ridge Rd in Elyria Twp.
> 
> Get a used Kayak for a couple hundred bucks and then nothing is off limits.


I've fished Rowland when it first opened a lot of people taking fish. place always seems packed too. Findley has always been a bust. I was told the grass carp destructed the bass habitat? Fished Norwalk veterans park and busted there too. Drove to new London and it didn't look promising? never fished the river. I know it sounds like im arguing but ive never had luck or seen anyone else have luck at these reservoirs.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

ohihunter2014 said:


> I've fished Rowland when it first opened a lot of people taking fish. place always seems packed too. Findley has always been a bust. I was told the grass carp destructed the bass habitat? Fished Norwalk veterans park and busted there too. Drove to new London and it didn't look promising? never fished the river. I know it sounds like im arguing but ive never had luck or seen anyone else have luck at these reservoirs.


They all have bass in them, just a matter of the right lure on the right day I guess. When in doubt put on a 4" Powerworm purple/blue flake texas rigged. Haven't found a bass yet that couldn't resist.


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

For smallmouth and largemouth bass or any species for that matter there is black river, plenty of access points, days dam, cascade park, indian hollow and bur oak all have river access. Any of the rivers close by ie. vermillion and rocky i think would be good, they are blown out and muddy at the moment but when the numbers get right they fish good. Just find the deeper pools and start chucking lures, this time of year a lipless crankbait, jerkbait and the ned rig are good options. The ned rig with the zman trd worm is a producer, if nothing seems to be catching them ill throw a ned or senko and let it fall and let it marinate for awhile. If nothing beats those up keep changing spots or its just a bad day! As far as catfish i dont do alot of catfishing but i have caught them in the rivers a plenty and i also in the warmer months sit out on the avon lake pier and fish for them at night. You cant beat it! Goodluck!


----------

